

Psychotic Websites - bootload
http://www.psychologytoday.com/print/31102

======
devmonk
Ironic to me at least, the style/format of the linked page look psychotic.
Sterile black and white with lots of underlining and very little space between
the lines. (Shudder) I was too afraid to read it unfortunately. The style
scared the crap out of me.

But, I read it anyway. The article isn't much use to me. But, maybe Google
could provide an indicator by each link indicating a "psychosis" score for the
page based on frequency of phrases in the text like "microwave", "conspiracy",
and "paranormal". Then they could change out the indicator each day with
something new, like an "Apprentice" score for the number of times "fired",
"Trump", or "Ivanka" were mentioned in a page.

